
No, there is not correct keyboard - aurelien
After a long search and testing a lot from some considered as the best and much more, the point is here, no, nowadays, there is not correct keyboard.
Simple, correct design, correct keystroke, silent and backlight that just not exist.
======
CyberFonic
Really? What exactly are you trying to say????

------
slater
Ok.

